# Buck can't stand up and lying flat



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone who recognizes my name, yes, this is the same buck I posted about Jan. but this is a different issue. For those of you who don't remember my last posts-Fubar is nubian buck (going on) 4 y/o.

Since my last post, we've made sure to keep a very close eye on him, so this came out of nowhere.
Last night when we went out to do chores, Fubar was lying completely flat (we thought he was dead). We checked him out (making sure there were no broken legs) stood him up (held him up for a bit) and then he was fine, he pooped twice and peed-all normal. He then walked over and started eating his hay...
Then this morning I went out, and again, he was lying flat. I couldn't get him up by myself-trust me, I tried (my sister isn't here to help). So, I propped him up, so he wasn't lying flat, and gave him hay-which he ate like normal...

Any idea of what's going on?


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, I should add-he'd not bloated. And he's really stiff when we first get his standing-his legs are still folded like he's lying down.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hmm, I'd start covering bases, check a temp, have you done a fecal (do you have white tail deer), is he acting depressed or anything, is he ok on selenium (not sure if it's an issue where you live)? I'd get him back up as soon as you can, I'd give probios as precaution. Someone else will have more input. I hope he's ok


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

We don't have any deer-and we live in the middle of farm country so deer never come near us. He's not acting depressed (we'll at least not last night-it's hard to say today because he got annoyed at my trying to lift him this morning.)...I'm not sure if selenium is an issue where were live...I'll have help to get him up around 1:30-2pm (it's 12:16pm here).

Oh, and also, last night we gave him a vit b shot (since I've read that vit b can be given to goats acting sick and stressed-we gave it just in case.)


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

So, my mom and I went out to get him to stand, and now we have another issue.
We get him up and standing on his own weight, but when he goes to walk, he falls-both his front left and rear left legs didn't "work". 

We thought maybe it was because that was the side he was laying on-most likely all night-so it was asleep-but we had him standing for over 10 minutes, and each time he tried to walk he'd trip and collapse down....

He desperately wants to walk-he wants to be up, but it's like his legs don't work...we gave him more to eat-which he ate like normal.
We moved him (holding him up-helping him walk) from the stall to the doorway in the warm sun (also so he doesn't get stressed not seeing his herd-he can watch them from the door)....


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

My nubeian buck was doing this to, he died shortly after but we found out what it was the day before he died, we brought him to he vet 500$later it was coccidiouses get him on meds now!!!!!!! Good luck! Also i suggest having probios on hand and some sort of electrolytes like gatorade! Wish you the best! If he's on his side too long that will kill him to so keep an eye on him


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

He did everything you said stiff when he got up was dragging a front leg fell down laid on. His side and would baaaaa a really loud i think i have a video of him doing it ill see if i can find it! An ill post it.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Best thing to do when he is on his sid is get him up and massage his legs and chest to get blood flowing an the air out of his rumen from laying on his side. He should belch a lot when you get him up! If not pat his belly like your burping a baby. And watch his poo if it turns runny thats reel bad! Do the 5 day drench with corid


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you checked to see if he is anemic? Does he have any minerals that he can get too? Is there selinium & copper in it? Have you tried giving him calcium?


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

CoRid is a thiamin inhibitor! Vet prescribed that for my Pygmy and she soon had goat polio. I quickly figured out what was going on and saved by aggressive thiamin B1 shots. There are other meds that are effective without that side effect. DiMethox is what I happen to use.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I have dimethox too i didn't know that corid does that! Well at any rate! I am shore thats what your buck has.!!!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I would do the BoSe if you have it. so sorry


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like polio to me. I had a lamb that did that. Her entire left side stopped "working". Found her flat out on her side, the non-functional legs stiff as a board..she was panicky and flailing the legs on her good side. The vet put her on an IV of I assume thiamine. I was in highschool at the time and had no clue about goats/sheep at the time. Just a potential cause. Good luck!


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

He doesn't seem to be in any pain, and we wormed him with two or three (I can't remember) different dewormers last month. Also he does not have the runs. Everything seems normal except the fact he can't stand.

Also-after having him stand for a little earlier his front half either started to shake or have tremors.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to get a complete fecal done...checking for cocci as well...does he have a temp? I would get him some thiamine from your vet..is fairly cheap...get the whole jar...is he having trouble focusing? star gazing?

I would treat him for both Polio and Listeriosis..since the symptoms are similar... Thiamine for Polio and Penicillin for the Listeriosis...

this article will explain symptoms..

www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I had a doe that sounds like similar symptoms. She ate fine just couldn't get up, especially on her front. Her appetite was graet, we ended up on vets advice putting her down. Can you build a sling for him? Just to try and keep him up?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would say at this point, an appointment to the vet may be your best chance :hug:


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know much on the subject,
But I will say that you need to keep him propped up as much as possible..
Laying on the side is no good!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't read the other posts about your previous problems with your buck but- an adult goat with a normal immune system should not have problems with cocci, especially to that extent. 

CAE, Polio and Listeria would be my 3 guesses. I'd start him on Vit B complex and Thiamine, heavy doses and pennicillin just in case it is listeria.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it starting to get warm there? If so, don't rule out tick paralysis. Check him all over for ticks. Remember, it can be caused by one little tiny seed tick. They almost look like tiny little warts. I would check just to be sure. Everything else will be totally normal but he will be unable to stay standing. Remove the tick, problem solved in less than 24 hrs.

I know it's a long shot but, worth checking him over for. I have seen it before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

lottsagoats said:


> I haven't read the other posts about your previous problems with your buck but- an adult goat with a normal immune system should not have problems with cocci, especially to that extent.


While an adult goat usually doesn't have a problem with cocci, doesn't mean that they can't. A lot of cocci problems have been seen this year so this should not be ruled out.


----------

